# AOSP theme for sense ROMs?



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there such a thing? I'd love to just run CM7 and be done with it, but I can't because of signal issues. I'd love to see one for BAMF forever.


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

Just use a different launcher. Use adb or go launcher, or a stock gingerbread one that's on the market for 0. 99$


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

As stated use the GB launcher in market or ADW. Not sure what signal issues you mean as many of us run CM7 daily and have no signal issues what so ever.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

i already use ADW, I'm mostly wanting the notification bar and other elements a launcher can't change. And as for the signal issue, on AOSP ROMs I have frequent data drops while indoors,(home and work) where as soon as i try to load something 1x 3G or 4G will drop, then immediately come back, sometimes repeatedly, yet sitting in the exact same spot it's stable on sense based ROMs


----------



## jadanzzy (Aug 7, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> i already use ADW, I'm mostly wanting the notification bar and other elements a launcher can't change. And as for the signal issue, on AOSP ROMs I have frequent data drops while indoors,(home and work) where as soon as i try to load something 1x 3G or 4G will drop, then immediately come back, sometimes repeatedly, yet sitting in the exact same spot it's stable on sense based ROMs


And you've tried changing radios?


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, it does it on all radios


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

so ive pretty much got the hang of decompiling, swaping,recompiling and signing apks for cm7 themes, but how would i go about .zips for sense roms, i wanna bring my current cm7 theme over to the sense rom, mainly JUST the Status bar. example, text notifications,4g icons, Battery meter, etc.


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> yes, it does it on all radios


Try using a different AOSP ROM?

feel the boom from my rooted thunderbolt


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

belber095 said:


> Try using a different AOSP ROM?
> 
> feel the boom from my rooted thunderbolt


yep, it's not as bad with omfgb, so i've since switched to that


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

mandog202 said:


> yep, it's not as bad with omfgb, so i've since switched to that


Give liquid thunderbread 3.0 if you get a chance.

feel the boom from my rooted thunderbolt


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have an exact answer for you, but you could go to the universal online theme kitchen (google it) and crate a theme there. Once you've done that, you couldopen up the zip file produced, and swap out the image files etc...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

touch my bamf sounds like something you'd like.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never heard of this problem just on cyanogenmod. Have you looked at your actual signal strength? The bars make no difference.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

on CM7 the drops usually start around -95dbm. It does do it on omfgb but not as often, i've seen the signal as low as -111 and data remains connected


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

There were 2 threads in this forum about the same general thing, Merged.


----------

